# Insulin The Anabolic Substance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ask any of the elite who has become truly massive beasts which anabolic substance has had the most profound effect upon their physique and the answer from the largest mammals will unanimously be insulin. Though GH has brought to the forefront of competitive stages the well retained lean muscle mass tissue displayed beneath an onion [...]

*Read More...*


----------

